# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  keeping track of who is eating?

## heardfam

I was wondering if there is any specific way I should be feeding my White's?  I have just been putting crickets in after gut loading them.  I dust them every few feedings.  Is this the best way?  I want to make sure that both frogs are eating.  They both look healthy.  

Jaimie

2 White's (Esme and Carlisle)

----------


## Don

You can try the glass bowl method and watch them come to eat or just put the crickets in and let them hunt.  If you notice a weight loss when just putting the crickets in then using the bowl you can see who is eating, how much, and when.  

Try to keep a certain time for feeding and they will get use to a routine.

----------


## Reggie

Waaaaaay back in the days when I kept " blue " white's tree frogs , my whole group were so lazy and were kindof bad aimers at lunging for crickets so , I would line them all up at the lip of the tank ( all eight of them ) , they would sit there patiently while I personaly hand fed them all ....

----------

